# Union



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

Just curious how many of you are members of department's who have dropped their Union, and started an Assosiation, which is represented by a lawyer?? Or have you considered it.


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

I've heard of some places doing that. We are represented by MASSCOP union and they do a great job. Good attorneys and e-board. Also they run a few social events each year that are a good time.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

We have our own in-house Association. We were in Masscops Union for awhile, but it seemed to create more trouble than it was worth-we got out and went back to our own little Association....Maybe other departments have had more positive interactions w/them. I'm not anti-union, I've been a union man for 22 years now....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by 40th MPOC#309:
> * We have our own in-house Association. We were in Masscops Union for awhile, but it seemed to create more trouble than it was worth-we got out and went back to our own little Association....Maybe other departments have had more positive interactions w/them. I'm not anti-union, I've been a union man for 22 years now....  *


Yeah and look where it got you silly!(u miss Todd G?)

You're association president is a cool guy, I love his foreign legion rain hat! where do I get one?

Back to Topic........We're national union (AFL-CIO affiliation) and not getting much for it!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

We recently switched to an Assoc. from MassCop.The law firm we have seems rather competent,same MSP uses, but arbitrations and long legal battles could bankrupt most small associations.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for your input, I recently started with my current dept. they were IBPO but dumpred them because they were not getting proper representa tion. We just settled our first contract as an assosiation with the help of the law offices of Timothy Burke "Same law office the rep's MSP" and I have to say they fought for us and we ended up with a decent contract given the state of the econemy. I recomend any dept. having a problem with a union think about this route.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

I think when you contracts expires you can just let them know that you no longer want representation, unless you have other arangements with the union about how long the dept. will be a member


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Were our own







association at Emerson. Law Offices of Allan McDonald rep us. Only complaint I have is about the employer.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

How can we get rid of our union? What would be the process?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Do you need the whole department to vote out of the union or can it be a majority. Union screwed us anyway and we've been working without a contract for two years.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

jb1971

I will talk to my union pres on monday and find out what the process is to dump the union, keep in mind its more exspensive to have an assosiation our dues are 50 a month


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

A few years before I started, we dropped a big national union, and formed our own association. In a sense, it seems more approachable, but on the other hand we do'nt seem to have the power that I've seen from other large national unions. Captains and up though are still a part of the IBCO.


----------



## chuckfarley (Mar 11, 2003)

Just remember, when you file grievances and/or arbitration hearings *your association* pays for the lawyer. This could result in a serious legal tab owed to your lawyer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

JB1971 said:


> How can we get rid of our union? What would be the process?


Yimmy,
I'm afraid we can't get out of the union...................I think Rocky will break our legs!
:shock:


----------

